# from premier to follow on formula at 4.5wks



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi

I was wondering whether it would be safe to put my new son onto sma white after hes been on sma gold for the past 4 weeks.  He is now feeding every 2.5 hrs and having anything from 3.5 and 5 oz each feed.  I have tried to take is mind off it and hold him off feeds but this just isnt working.  I have also tried giving him some water to hold him off a while but all that did was fill him up and he still wanted feeding at 3 hrs but didnt take as much milk from me.  The main reason i want to do this is to try and get into some sort of nightime routine.  He is presently having a feed about 12-1  then waking again from 3-4 and again about 6-6:30 so as you an imagine i am not getting much sleep and with DH working full time is getting harder to get anything done.
Any advice would be appreciated

Shaz xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

You could try swapping over...be mindful that he might become constipated.

I can understand you wanting to get a nighttime routine so its worth trying.

Jxx


----------



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi

Thanks for the reply.  I did actually decide to change him to SMA white on Mon night and he is now taking 4-5 oz every 4 hours.  He is getting some tummy ache about 2 hrs after a feed for a short while but hes not in agony, just niggling and a bit uncomfortable.  I have noticed his nappies ar a little more solid ( more like putty than toothpaste..sorry tmi) and that he struggles more but he is moving his bowels.  I am trying to give him cooled boiled water inbetween feeds to keep up his fluid levels to prevent constipation.  Is there anythign else i could do to prevent the problems related to swapping the feeds.  Also is it advisable to give gripe water for his tummy ache.  He is already using Dr Brown bottles to stop him getting too much wind.

Thanks again

Shaz xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Shaz

Try massaging his tummy (anticlockwise), bending his legs up and down or a warm bath.

He will adjust to the different formula....may take a couple of weeks.

If he does become constipated let me know  

Jxx


----------

